# Option to buy a Stihl 031 for $200, should I do it?



## mharmon (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,

I was talking to my co-workers about wanting to get a chainsaw. One of them mentioned that they had a 1980's Stihl 031 w/ a 20" bar that he'd sell me for $200. He said that he's only sawed up ~40 chords of wood with it and that he's never had any problems with, ever.

My questions are:

1) Is $200 a good price for a used Stihl 031?
2) Is a Stihl 031 good for cutting up firewood and falling medium sized trees? What's your opinion?
3) What's you overall opinion of the Stihl 031? My co-worker has never had any problems with his. Has anyone here had any problems with one?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 11, 2008)

mharmon said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was talking to my co-workers about wanting to get a chainsaw. One of them mentioned that they had a 1980's Stihl 031 w/ a 20" bar that he'd sell me for $200. He said that he's only sawed up ~40 chords of wood with it and that he's never had any problems with, ever.
> 
> ...



This is a good saw.  Is it a good deal?  Not sure about that.

Here are my concerns.  The new version, the Stihl 310, goes for about 400 clams.  That isn't that much difference then a 30 year version......

My biggest concern isn't durability, but safety.  Saws have come a long way in safety the past 20 years.  Inertial chain brakes, better chain catches, etc...  If the saw didn't have an inertial chainbrake, I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole......


----------



## JustWood (Nov 11, 2008)

Seems a little pricey . I'm guessing but that saw probably sold for around $300 in the early 80's.


----------



## Jack33 (Nov 12, 2008)

In my opinion, it is way too much.

Also, there really is no comparison between a modern saw and a saw designed 30+ years ago.  The old saws are heavy, have terrible vibration, horrible air filtration,  REALLY expensive parts, and are lowing revving torque monsters.  That said, they are fun to PLAY with, but I wouldn't want that for my only saw.  The "modern saws" are high revving, smooth, reliable, and have expensive parts.

If I had $200 to spend on a saw and I was only going to have a 1 saw, I would save up another $25-$55 and buy a Makita 6400 from the HD rental department.  Then I would go to a Stihl dealer and get some RSC yellow chain for it.


----------



## computeruser (Nov 12, 2008)

Depends.  $200 for a pristine one or a total rebuild would be a fair price.  For a used saw of questionable history, and especially one with points, that sort of price might be another matter.  That said, they are superb saws that can last a guy a lifetime.  Lower revs, sure, but a nice wide torque band and a look/feel that some folks really prefer over the modern saws.


The MS310 is NOT in any way similar to the 031.  Not even close, apples/oranges.


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 12, 2008)

computeruser said:
			
		

> The MS310 is NOT in any way similar to the 031.  Not even close, apples/oranges.



Good point.  After doing a little research it looks like the 031 is a 48cc saw....

I bought my Dolmar used for 275..... Seems that is a better bet then the saw in question.


----------



## Wrigley (Nov 12, 2008)

Go for a saw of much more recent vintage, if not new.  Never skimp on your tools.


----------



## pelletizer (Nov 12, 2008)

40 cords of wood ? I sold my 12 year old 029 Farm boss last year for $250.00 it maybe cut about  5 cords total. 
I would shop around check e-bay and craigs list have cash on hand ready to scoff up a good deal up fast.
After I sold my 029 I found a 028 super AV Woodboss for $25.00 no kidding it needed a chain and gas and oil caps and runs great.


----------

